# The role of oats in a diet? + After gym session?



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey folks.

Reading a lot of threads on here and it would appear that people love to throw some oats into their diet and their are a lot of threads on where to buy them. If the cheap supermarket stuff is as good as the stuff from supplement shops etc...

Well when Asda do 2kgs for 98p. Its worth a buy! LOL.

I am having oats in the morning for breakfast twice (first two meals)

I am thinking of taking oats in a cotainer... So after a gym session in the afternoon/evening i can put some oats into my protien shake.

Would the complex carbs provided by oats be a good thing to add at this time of day and after a session to help provide the muscles with fuel for bulking? Or would it just get turned into fat if the shake already has a high calorie content?

Thanks guys


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

GSleigh said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> Reading a lot of threads on here and it would appear that people love to throw some oats into their diet and their are a lot of threads on where to buy them. If the cheap supermarket stuff is as good as the stuff from supplement shops etc...
> 
> ...


Not really, glycogen replenishment is the key after training, oats are slow release carbs, you need fast acting carbs, like Vitargo, wms, dextrose.

Oats would be better consumed b4 training, maybe 1:30min b4, thats when I seem to get the full force of them and help with training.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have always had em after training, i put 50g of oats in with 50g of whey and a couple of teaspoons of golden syrup, bloody well nice!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kezz said:


> I have always had em after training, i put 50g of oats in with 50g of whey and a couple of teaspoons of golden syrup, bloody well nice!!!!


Its not that it won't work, a mate has oats in his shake even after shooting insulin, but id want something faster acting.

For the cost of dex compared to oats, which is roughly the same, id go with simple sugars, or maybe a mix?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i know its better to have faster carbs but when i am dieting i split my daily amount of carbs into two, first half in the morning and second straight after training as i am so bloody hungry by then!! normaly i will just have a pro recover or something similar


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm.. slow release V fast release...

Yea my Reflex instant mass i believe is a mix of both types...

oats before training wouldnt be a problem as i can add some to the chicken & rice i already eat.

What other fast acting carbs would be good for after a gym sessions then? (non supplement based)


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

GSleigh said:


> Hmmm.. slow release V fast release...
> 
> Yea my Reflex instant mass i believe is a mix of both types...
> 
> ...


fruit is digested within 20mins within the intestines, but thats fructose, which some supps are using these days.


----------

